# I can smell the fresh air already!



## Spike69 (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi everyone 
I’ve never been able to refuse a bargain so I’ve just upgraded to full member with the “Birthday Offer”.
I’m in the middle of leasing out my soon to be ex- business which includes my home as I currently live above the shop. What better time to make a complete break by buying a MH and becoming a full timer! I’ve had this in my mind since I became a widower just over 5 years ago and it is about to become a reality. I was at the NEC in October and been looking at a few dealers when I’ve been travelling as they’re a bit thin on the ground in the Inverness area.
My Plan is a mixture of wild camping , CLs & and the odd visit to a site in order to catch up with laundry & top up and empty tanks etc. My itinerary will be flexible but looking forward to doing the North Coast 1000 which is like the NC 500 with added doglegs and meanderings. There’s no rush - we’ll maybe a bit of one as I’m 67ish.
Wish me luck
Graham alias Spike69


----------



## Makzine (Feb 15, 2018)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## yorkieowl (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi and all the best in your new venture. :have fun:


----------



## jeanette (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi and:welcome::camper: safe and happy travels


----------



## yorkslass (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Mrs Mossy (Feb 16, 2018)

Welcome from the fresh air - nice that you have come  on board enjoy ......


----------



## The laird (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Feb 16, 2018)

Sounds like fun - enjoy yourself. You have joined a great community.
I am most envious as our business sale has stalled (hoping not fallen through again).


----------



## saxonrosie (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy, remember age is just a number it’s health that matters, have a great time exploring.


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi and welcome along, what van do you have for full timing.


----------



## Spike69 (Feb 21, 2018)

phillybarbour said:


> Hi and welcome along, what van do you have for full timing.


Thank you all for the welcomes - as for my MH I’m still looking - I will have time to concentrate my mind after next week when I get shot of my business - I have a short list which is probably nothing like last weeks short list and by next week.........!!  I went to the NEC in October - came out with loads of brochures and totally confused.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 21, 2018)

Spike69 said:


> Thank you all for the welcomes - as for my MH I’m still looking - I will have time to concentrate my mind after next week when I get shot of my business - I have a short list which is probably nothing like last weeks short list and by next week.........!!  I went to the NEC in October - came out with loads of brochures and totally confused.



Welcome along,forget the sales brochures and read posts here which will be more to the real life point of things rather than the fairy dust dealers wish you to swallow.


----------



## Monty1969 (Feb 21, 2018)

*Good times*

Have a great experience,I know you will enjoy and meet some wonderful new friends.


----------



## Spike69 (Mar 24, 2018)

*News update*

My business finally leased out but with ongoing problems with my new tenant!!
I've put down a deposit on my new wheels - Pilote Pacific 746C Sensation - due in at the end of June / early July but have negotiated a loan vehicle from my dealer - Dicksons of Perth - so I can get on the road before that as I've got to get out of my temporary accommodation in May. i hope to be on the road by the end of April after a submarine reunion near Derby in April. At last it seems my retirement is finally starting to take shape and hopefully be out and about amongst you soon


----------



## barge1914 (Mar 24, 2018)

*Welcome*



Spike69 said:


> Thank you all for the welcomes - as for my MH I’m still looking - I will have time to concentrate my mind after next week when I get shot of my business - I have a short list which is probably nothing like last weeks short list and by next week.........!!  I went to the NEC in October - came out with loads of brochures and totally confused.



Hello, welcome, and come the time...bon voyage!

A few words of caution...whatever the salesmen may tell you, if its important to you, get it confirmed in writing before putting your Monica on anything. Ours claimed our van had a Euro 5 engine...either he lied or was seriously misinformed...turned out to be Euro 4 and the brochure information he provided did not relate specifically to the model he was selling.  It was one of the few things I didn't get confirmed in writing...he left them so no comebacks. So make sure any brochure or info provided is a) up to date, and b) is specific to what you are buying. Read anything to do with claimed payloads, loadings and suchlike in great detail, anything you don't understand or is unclear get clarified in writing, and don't hesitate to ask questions first on this forum if you have any doubts..there's lots of experience out there...or here!


----------



## jeffmossy (Mar 24, 2018)

Welcome to our community


----------



## Minisorella (Mar 24, 2018)

Hello Graham and welcome to the forum... at least, to full community status! :welcome:

Good luck with your new life on wheels and hope it won't be long before your new home's ready, so you can start your adventures :drive:


----------



## Old Git (Mar 24, 2018)

Hello enjoy :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Tes (Mar 25, 2018)

Hello :welcome:


----------

